# Аккордеон в самолет



## vbaev (22 Сен 2014)

Так вышло, что на фабрике не оказалось самолетных чехлов для аккордеона, и найти другой я уже не успею. Вещь не очень популярная. В связи с этим вопрос. Кто-нибудь летал с АККОРДЕОНОМ не разбирая его на две части, а заносив в салон целиком. Аккордеон Bugari на 45. При достаточно небольшом чехле влезает ли он на верхнюю багажную полку Airbus? Две половинки влезают точно, а вот на счёт "целиком" у меня большие сомнения.


----------



## korsar-gold (22 Сен 2014)

vbaev (22.09.2014, 11:56) писал:


> Так вышло, что на фабрике не оказалось самолетных чехлов для аккордеона, и найти другой я уже не успею. Вещь не очень популярная. В связи с этим вопрос. Кто-нибудь летал с АККОРДЕОНОМ не разбирая его на две части, а заносив в салон целиком. Аккордеон Bugari на 45. При достаточно небольшом чехле влезает ли он на верхнюю багажную полку Airbus? Две половинки влезают точно, а вот на счёт "целиком" у меня большие сомнения.


Уж очень зависит от модели самолета. Если A319,320,321 и.т.д. - не войдет, если A330, 340, 380 - поместится.


----------



## vbaev (22 Сен 2014)

korsar-gold (22.09.2014, 15:29) писал:


> vbaev (22.09.2014, 11:56) писал:
> 
> 
> > Так вышло, что на фабрике не оказалось самолетных чехлов для аккордеона, и найти другой я уже не успею. Вещь не очень популярная. В связи с этим вопрос. Кто-нибудь летал с АККОРДЕОНОМ не разбирая его на две части, а заносив в салон целиком. Аккордеон Bugari на 45. При достаточно небольшом чехле влезает ли он на верхнюю багажную полку Airbus? Две половинки влезают точно, а вот на счёт "целиком" у меня большие сомнения.
> ...


Да вот как раз а 320 или 321


----------



## korsar-gold (22 Сен 2014)

vbaev (22.09.2014, 15:38) писал:


> korsar-gold (22.09.2014, 15:29) писал:
> 
> 
> > vbaev (22.09.2014, 11:56) писал:
> ...


Для спокойствия советую все-таки разобрать. Я этим летом летал на маленьких Boeing 737, чехлов-половинок не имел, поступил следующим образом:
Правый полукорпус кладу на дно чехла, предварительно проложив под низ плотный материал (в моем случае это мягкая накладка с правого полукорпуса, дабы обезопасить открытые голоса.
Затем чехол закрывается, сверху там образуется пустота, её мы сворачиваем и чехол плотно стягиваем двумя ремнями или веревками чтобы полукорпус не путешествовал по большому чехлу. 
Левый полукорпус, как правило, влазит в обыкновенную прямоугольную сумку. Голоса лучше также прикрыть. 
Соорудил данный "колхоз" за 10 минут. Инструмент хранится бережно. Главное - попасть в самолет не последним, чтобы была свободная полка, а затем следить чтоб на наши "половинки" кто-нибудь сумку не забросил. Таким образом успешно летел в 4х самолетах со своим "толстячком" - 45 клавишным Ballone burini.


----------



## oleg45120 (22 Сен 2014)

С большим чехлом в неразборном виде вас просто не пропустят на регистрации


----------



## slavicpalca (22 Сен 2014)

Мне, на пример, с Кишинева на - Москву РАЗРЕШИЛИ...А обратно --- дулю с маком...


----------



## vbaev (22 Сен 2014)

oleg45120 (22.09.2014, 21:58) писал:


> С большим чехлом в неразборном виде вас просто не пропустят на регистрации


Зависит от авиакомпании.так то и с двумя ручными кладями пускать не должны


----------



## vova (23 Сен 2014)

На верхнюю полку аккордеон и баян входят в самый раз, только клавиатурой нужно внутрь т.к в углублении полка сужается как раз под форму чехла, если клавиатурой к центру, то аккордеон может не войти. Про авиакомпании, все по разному относятся, но в основном пропускают, нужно сказать просто, что в багаж никак нельзя. Частенько летаю, иногда умудряюсь даже не взвешивать инструмент ( т.к.не лёгкий все таки), делается следующим образом, берете наклейку на ручную кладь, сумку или пакет и переклеиваете на инструмент.


----------



## korsar-gold (24 Сен 2014)

vova (23.09.2014, 13:15) писал:


> На верхнюю полку аккордеон и баян входят в самый раз, только клавиатурой нужно внутрь т.к в углублении полка сужается как раз под форму чехла, если клавиатурой к центру, то аккордеон может не войти.


Таким способом баян входит всегда и в любой самолет, а вот аккордеон иногда не помещается. Одно дело 45-ка Vignoni и совсем другое Акко или Pigini Sirius.


----------



## diorel (24 Сен 2014)

У меня есть новый чехол-самолет,нахожусь в Москве,могу продать за 10тысяч,могу в прокат сдать.8-915-033-64-63,Денис


----------



## vbaev (27 Сен 2014)

diorel (24.09.2014, 13:00) писал:


> У меня есть новый чехол-самолет,нахожусь в Москве,могу продать за 10тысяч,могу в прокат сдать.8-915-033-64-63,Денис


Спасибо. Но за такие деньги покупать чехол я не буду )


----------



## vbaev (7 Окт 2014)

Кому интересно. 
Аккордеон Bugari на 45 без труда влезает на верхнюю полку Airbus A 319. И еще даже место остается.


----------

